# Das Clanbanner (Bewertung und Hilfe)



## Gilad Pellaeon (10. November 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Photoshop neuling und habe kaum Erfahrung was dieses Programm angeht. Dennoch habe ich für meinen Clan ein Banner gebastelt und habe nur noch ein Problem. Die Schriftart. 

Ich würde gern zwei Sachen von euch wissen:
1. Wie findet ihr das Banner?
2. Habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge für die Schriftart?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Das Banner ohne Schrift

Ich habe 3 Schriftarten ausprobiert (Verdana, Armat Rifle und The Final Frontier).





Verdana





Armat Rifle





The Final Frontier

Jetzt ist es nicht nur das Schriftarten Problem was mir sorge bereitet, sondern auch noch die Farbe des Schriftzuges. Ich würde normalerweise schwarz nehmen, doch das Problem ist, je dunkler die Farben sind, desto weniger kann man die Schrift lesen!

Ich bitte um Kritik und Hilfe!

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen

Gilad Pellaeon
Photoshop Neuling


----------



## kuhlmaehn (10. November 2006)

Für deinen ersten Banner find ich ihn sehr gelungen!
Ich persönlich finde die zweite Schrift gar nicht schlecht. Du kannst sie ja dunkel machen und dafür dann einen helleren Rahmen drumherum machen.
Das kannst du mit "Schein nach außen" machen und überlaufen oder so hochstellen. Dann sieht es nicht so "scheinig" aus 

Und so generell gibt es noch so "clanübliche" "Effekte", die natürlich Geschmacksache sind , wie zB Scanlines oder Verläufe oder sonstige Überlagerungen.

Dann könntest du den Verlauf in der Mitte noch länger bzw. weicher machen aber das ist auch nicht so wichtig 

Also ich finde ihn sehr gelungen aber mal hören was Andere sagen =)


----------



## Gilad Pellaeon (11. November 2006)

Danke für die Antwort! 

Ich werd es mal ausprobieren und von dem Ergebniss berichten!

Weitere bewertungen wären aber schon schön .

Gruß

Gilad Pellaeon


----------



## subzero (12. November 2006)

Hoi!

Also, dein Problem ist nicht die Umsetzung, sondern der Mangel an Ideen, Kreativität und vorallem das Verständnis dafür, was alles mit Photoshop möglich ist.

Ich rate dir, schau dir (gute) Clan Pages genau an, lass dich inspirieren, erkundige dich über Bitmap Fonts (http://www.dafont.com) und Ebene Modifikationen, ... 

Aber kuhlmaehn hat recht, es ist ok für den ersten Versuch  ... aber da geht mehr 

Wenn du Fragen hast, hier gibt es genug die dir helfen ;-) 

jake


----------

